# Microcap Trader by Port Phillip Publishing



## JK1170 (26 July 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has joined this "exclusive" reporting service on Microcap shares? I have a couple of their other newsletters which have been OK but not sure about this one. Any experiences welcome. Failing that, any recommendations for trading resources for this speculative niche?


----------



## MrDavid (28 July 2015)

Funny you should ask i was thinking the same thing, i have a small cap and a tactical wealth subscription but even though i read all they send through i have never bought any of thair recommendations. 
I think the best performance stocks i have came for me doing the ground work waiting and buying at an under market value.
I just like their subscriptions to get a thought path going in a specific industry.
I would also be looking at gold stocks companies that do gold and copper as both are pretty crap at the moment soyou can get some nice buys and we all know we are coming up for a little (or big) 8 -10 year correction so you normally see a nice spike in these stocks when everyone is looking for an out in other stocks these can perform good for short periods.

As for microcap if you do sign up for it i would be very interested on getting your thoughts on it. I like their alternative view most very wealthy people i know agree with them but it can be an overload.


----------

